# Why does it squirt so damn much?



## mickems (Apr 28, 2016)

I ordered some P.P. mt2 and it came last week. Very fast service. The problem is, I can't get those vials of mt2 to stop squirting precious liquid all over the place after, I pull the syringe out of the stopper. I tried pressurizing and not pressurizing the vial w/ syringe. Does anyone have this issue or is it just me? How do you remedy this?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 28, 2016)

Stick just the needle in it before and let all the air out. Or did u try that already?


----------



## Dex (Apr 28, 2016)

Or stick the needle with syringe in and just let the air pressure push the plunger back prior to med.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 28, 2016)

I thought this thread was gonna have some squirtting pussies in it....


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 28, 2016)

I am very disappointed.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I thought this thread was gonna have some squirtting pussies in it....



At least I'm not the only one


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 28, 2016)

Also thought this thread was about squirting pussies. 

**** you OP.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 28, 2016)

I guess we could turn this into a squirtting wet juicy pussy thread....

Alpha? Lol


----------



## mickems (Apr 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Stick just the needle in it before and let all the air out. Or did u try that already?



didn't work.


----------



## mickems (Apr 28, 2016)

could it possibly have something to do with the tiny vial it comes in? I think tonite, I'll transfer it to a bigger, 10ml vial.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 28, 2016)

mickems said:


> could it possibly have something to do with the tiny vial it comes in? I think tonite, I'll transfer it to a bigger, 10ml vial.



On an unrelated matter, could you please change your avatar? I've seen stock photos of that creepy looking nerd and I ****ing hate him. Igaf if you change it to Rosie O'donnell's crusty asshole just please change it.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 28, 2016)

dam that was a let down... if you put a another pin in besides the one attached to you syr it should vent it and solve your issue


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2016)

mickems said:


> could it possibly have something to do with the tiny vial it comes in? I think tonite, I'll transfer it to a bigger, 10ml vial.



That's the problem and the fix right there. Been down this road. Good think MT2 is not pricey and you don't need much to do the job.


----------



## anewguy (Apr 28, 2016)

Seriously I thought this was gonna be a dude complaining about his girl squirting.  I was prepared to switch girls.  Actually... **** it... still prepared.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 28, 2016)

Well this isn't what I was expecting when I saw "squirting"


----------



## mickems (Apr 29, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> On an unrelated matter, could you please change your avatar? I've seen stock photos of that creepy looking nerd and I ****ing hate him. Igaf if you change it to Rosie O'donnell's crusty asshole just please change it.



dude, that's my pic from 6 yrs ago. What's wrong with that?


----------



## mickems (Apr 29, 2016)

Dex and Grizzldsealpoacher got it. I had to hit the stopper with a syringe, with the plunger out, to release the air. Simple fix. Thanks guys.


----------



## mickems (Apr 29, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> On an unrelated matter, could you please change your avatar? I've seen stock photos of that creepy looking nerd and I ****ing hate him. Igaf if you change it to Rosie O'donnell's crusty asshole just please change it.



Also I thought about using my pp as my avi but, you guys would never be able to see it.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 29, 2016)

This thread makes sense now


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 29, 2016)

mickems said:


> Also I thought about using my pp as my avi but, you guys would never be able to see it.



It's better than that ugly as ****in nerd


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2016)

mickems said:


> Dex and Grizzldsealpoacher got it. I had to hit the stopper with a syringe, with the plunger out, to release the air. Simple fix. Thanks guys.


That's what I said in my post on page one. U gotta do that to hcg bottles too.


----------



## mickems (Apr 30, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> This thread makes sense now
> View attachment 2770



I wish that was my problem.


----------



## mickems (Apr 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's what I said in my post on page one. U gotta do that to hcg bottles too.



yes, I saw that Ecks. I did actually click thanks but, overlooked giving you credit in my comment. My apologies brother. Would a handy make up for it? (bows head and holds out lubed hand, humbly)


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 30, 2016)

Why does it squirt so much


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 30, 2016)

10 characters


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I thought this thread was gonna have some squirtting pussies in it....



Haha me to that's why I clicked on it I live squirter I was going to comment because your hitting her g spot just rite lmfao


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> View attachment 2775
> 
> 
> Why does it squirt so much



I just beat of to this lmfao


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> This thread makes sense now
> View attachment 2770



That juice looks better then some gear I got last month lmfao


----------

